# Backwoods Smokers



## sketch (Feb 13, 2015)

I've decided its time to upgrade to a nicer smoker. I've been really looking hard at the Backwoods smoker, but I've been struggling to find reviews on these bad boys. The G2 party and chubby have been really catching my eye. Does anyone have anything good or bad to say about them? I'd really appreciate the input, good or bad. Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know anything about them. Use the search bar as well as look in the review section.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stabone (Feb 20, 2015)

Backwoods makes excellent smokers. The only thing I don't like about them is that they are designed to work with a water pan....and I don't like cooking with a water pan. The G2 Party would probably be the way to go if you want something that will hold a full pan. If you aren't worried about the full pan thing, I would suggest going up to the Fatboy and be done with it.


----------



## sidpost (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm interested in these as well.  I don't see many reviews of cabinet smokers besides the entry level 'big box' store models myself.

I'm also curious about the performance differences between 1" and 2" insulation.


----------



## sidpost (Feb 22, 2015)

What's wrong with a water pan?  Soft bark?


----------



## stabone (Feb 24, 2015)

sidpost said:


> I'm interested in these as well. I don't see many reviews of cabinet smokers besides the entry level 'big box' store models myself.
> 
> I'm also curious about the performance differences between 1" and 2" insulation.





> Nothing really. The 1" insulation is plenty on the smaller smoker. Unless you are cooking in a blizzard, it won't make any difference. You can always upgrade to 2" insulation if you feel it is warranted. You should be able to see quite a few reviews for Backwoods in YouTube.


----------

